# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Un viaje inolvidable

## perdiguera

Introducción

Dentro de un mes se cumplirán 3 años de un viaje que realicé, con un grupo de amigos, a un destino de los que siempre me había prometido viajar.
Aprovechando que el viaje era lejano incluí en el mismo otros lugares más o menos próximos al destino central.
Hoy comienzo a mostraros, tras resolver una serie de dudas que tenía sobre su conveniencia, dicho viaje.
Tened en cuenta que cuando lo realicé no sabía de la existencia de embalses.net, por lo que las fotos no están hechas desde la óptica del foro, sino desde el punto de vista de un apasionado de la naturaleza.
El viaje fue largo, por lo tanto las imágenes son muchas y variadas y he pensado en dividirlo en capítulos que iré rellenando conforme pueda. Creo que llevará varios días.
La idea que me lleva a ponerlo es compartir con todos vosotros aquellos días y aquellas imágenes que todavía hoy tengo en la retina.
Si alguno ha vivido una experiencia parecida entenderá que para mí fue inolvidable.
El eje central de la visita era conocer el delta del Okavango, el mayor delta interior del mundo, o así lo creo.
El hecho de que un río no desemboque en el mar o en un lago o en otro río, sino que se pierda en un desierto es algo que me marcó desde que comencé a conocer, vía mapas y libros la geografía universal, algo por lo que pierdo la cabeza, más que con el alemán ese.
Así pues y cuando los tiempos han sido propicios me embarqué en programar un viaje a ése destino, lo que me costó más de un año de preparación. El viaje lo programé en un principio para dos personas pero, con tanto tiempo de preparación, nos apuntamos 14 en total.

Breve descripción del viaje 

El viaje comienza en Barcelona a principios de agosto de 2008, concretamente el 11 y hacemos un vuelo hasta Johannesburgo con escala en París.
Johannesburgo fue utilizado como punto de llegada internacional pero por un problema de coordinación de horarios tuvimos una tarde y una mañana libres con lo que pudimos ver Soweto y una mina abandonada de diamantes.

1ª Etapa Johannesburgo Namib (escala en Windhoek capital de Namibia)

Uno de esos lugares que os comentaba que quería aprovechar era el Namib, ese desierto junto al mar en la costa de los esqueletos.
El Namib es grandioso, como cualquier desierto y se divide en zonas; una de las zonas es Sossusvlei con sus dunas gigantes, sus lagos muertos, sus cañones y su flora y fauna, que también a pesar de ser desierto tiene.
Además me enteré, por mapas que compré, de la existencia de un lugar llamado Solitaire y me dije ahí he de ir, y, claro, fuimos.
También las dunas que llegan al mar, los barcos embarrancados, los esqueletos, los animales marinos formaron parte importante del viaje a la costa de Namibia en el Atlántico Sur.

2ª Etapa Namib Damaraland 

Siempre oí hablar de los elefantes del desierto, pero nunca de los petroglifos de Namibia ni del idioma nama una lengua que utilizan los habitantes de la zona que se expresa, en parte, mediante chasquidos de la lengua sobre el paladar.
La información que recopilé me hizo querer ver todo eso y ése es el motivo de ésta etapa.

3ª Etapa Damaraland Territorio Himba/Cataratas de Epupa

Lo uno llevó a lo otro. Me gustan las cataratas de cualquier tamaño. Sabía de la existencia de las Epupa, en la frontera que forma el río Cunene entre Angola y Namibia, pero no sabía, aunque había oído hablar de ellos, que fuese territorio Himba.
El encuentro con esta manera de vivir me marcó. ¿Cómo es posible que se pueda ser autosuficiente en un territorio tan hostil?

4ª Etapa El Delta del Okavango, Bostwana 

La razón del viaje.
La verdad es que sólo pude ver un 1% pero fue demasiado.
El  acercamiento en el avión desde Maun al Lodge, volando bajo, fue espectacular y si no hay más fotos es porque hacía video, de cinta que cámara digital todavía hoy no tengo.
El contacto con el lugar, tres días inolvidables, con sus noches, los sonidos de la naturaleza, la soledad a pesar de mi vecino hipopótamo, fue mejor de lo esperado. Mereció por sí sola esta etapa la pena de todo el viaje.
Sabéis que la superficie del delta es variable, que la extensión mínima es de unos 17.000 Km. y la máxima de casi el doble; es decir que como poco es como la provincia de Zaragoza y como máximo como Cataluña, aunque yo dudo que haya quien la haya medido exactamente ya que es casi inaccesible por tierra.
En ese vasto territorio lleno de brazos de río, canales, islas, papiros, animales y casi nadie humano, se produce uno de los fenómenos más raros del mundo: la desaparición de un río. El río Okavango que nace en Angola discurre hacia el este hasta que llega al desierto del Kalahari donde desaparece en un sinfín de canalillos, hilos de agua, en las arenas del desierto y por evaporación.
Hasta donde las aguas llegan el paisaje es verde, donde las aguas no llegan es árido, desértico a más no poder.
La vida, el agua en abundancia no la da por sí misma ya que hemos visto cómo en Sossusvlei  también la hay; la vida, digo, aquí brota por doquier y sigue su orden natural, el que impone las crecidas del río que tardan la friolera de nueve meses en recorrer unos 1700 Km. debido a las escasas pendientes, unos 70 m. en total, algo realmente inusual.

5ª Etapa Delta parque Chobe también en Bostwana 

Se trataba de una etapa para ver animales concentrados en grandes grupos y dada la época del año en que estábamos decidí ir a la zona conocida como Serondela cerca de Kasane que es la zona de inundación del río Chobe antes de entregar sus aguas al Zambeze.
Así pudimos ver un sinnúmero de especies y en cantidad, a diferencia de las otras zonas visitadas donde la climatología y el terreno impedían la existencia de recursos suficientes para la proliferación de miembros dentro de una manada.

6ª Etapa Chobe Cataratas Mosi-oa-Tunya (el humo que truena)

Las más largas del mundo, las comúnmente conocidas como Victoria; lástima del estiaje pero aún así las visité cuatro veces, una por aire y tres por tierra. Y me faltaron tiempo y días. Una sola palabra para definirlas: impresionantes.



A continuación os pongo una serie de enlaces de Wikipedia para que el que quiera pueda adentrarse en los lugares descritos. 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namib

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sossusvlei

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_de_los_Esqueletos

http://retratos-del-mundo.blogspot.c...s-marinos.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damaraland

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenguas_joisanas

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cataratas_Epupa

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himba

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okavango

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Nacional_de_Chobe

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cataratas_Victoria

Mañana comenzaré a subir fotos y las iré poniendo, conforme vaya pudiendo, en el orden del viaje.
Intentaré que haya pié de foto en casi todas aunque tengo problemas con el nombre de algunos animales.

Un saludo a todos y espero que os guste el culebrón.

----------


## ben-amar

He visto algunos documentales y exposiciones Power-Point sobre Okavango y me han gustado a rabiar.
Espero el tuyo con impaciencia.

----------


## perdiguera

> He visto algunos documentales y exposiciones Power-Point sobre Okavango y me han gustado a rabiar.
> Espero el tuyo con impaciencia.


No esperes ni documentales tipo BBC ni fotografías del National Geografic. Ni mucho menos. Sólo fotos de un mal fotógrafo.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí veremos fotos aéreas del vuelo desde Windhoek hasta un campo de aterrizaje cercano a Sesriem en la zona de Sossusvlei  y fotos terrestres de la zona del bush (especie de pradera de hierbas altas)
En ellas podréis ver algún miembro de fauna un tanto raro como el ónix con un solo cuerno y muestras de la vegetación de la zona y otros fenómenos raros como los círculos de las hadas que había en el bush.
En una de las fotos aéreas se puede apreciar una pequeña presa de material suelto junto a un pequeño pueblo.
Es, digamos, una primera toma de contacto con el lugar.


Vista aérea de un pequeño pueblo en mitad de camino.


El único embalse que ví en todo el viaje, eso sí pantanos a porrillo


El lugar donde pernoctar, en la mitad de nada.






El bush

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con el Namib y unos cuantos animalitos.




Los árboles





Los circulos de las hadas





Las primeras dunas



Una pequeña flor en agosto.

Seguiremos esta tarde

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora vienen las dunas de color rojo, los lagos salados secos, en esta época y casi siempre, algunas muestras de vegetación y animales de la zona; irá en tres tandas de fotos.

Una duna monumental

La famosa duna 45 que se llama así porque está a 45 Km. de Sesriem

Esos campos de oro que diría Sting

Con algunas de éstas compondré una panorámica de la duna 45 que os mostraré al final de las dunas











Una duna preciosa

----------


## perdiguera

Esta segunda tanda no tiene ya la duna 45, que escalamos en su momento, pero sí que tiene otras tan bonitas o más.
Además veremos los lagos salados, un paseo por la cresta de las dunas y una mata que estaba en una hondonada.

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes de la vegetación de la zona



Un lago salado más grande



Un ratoncito que no tenía miedo a los humanos.


Perdonad por los bordes de la panorámica pero si los recorto se pierde visión.

Seguirá después de comer....

----------


## jlois

Que gran viaje has realizado, y cuantas imágenes capturaron tus ojos más que la cámara, porque las que nos muestras son fantásticas pero a buen seguro se quedan cortas con lo que aun recuerdas de aquello. 
Magnífico trabajo , Perdiguera.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## perdiguera

El río Tsauchab, río cuando lleva agua, forma el cañón de Sesriem, llamado así por estar cerca de la localidad, por llamarle de alguna manera a un lugar con seis casas y una gasolinera junto a una pista de tierra, de Sesriem .
Este cañón de unos treinta metros de altura y como dos kilómetros de largo es un lugar donde los lugareños encuentran agua y por lo tanto es muy visitado por nativos bosquimanos para satisfacer sus necesidades.
En la última foto se ve al inicio del cañón una pequeña poza con agua, de la que yo no bebería, pero que no dejaban ni aproximarse.
Ahí van unas cuantas fotos

----------


## perdiguera

Abandonado Sesriem nos trasladamos por carretera a Swakopmund, la segunda ciudad de Namibia y zona base para ver las dunas costeras, la bahía de Balvis  y los lobos de mar en Cabo Croos así como las plantas milenarias.
Aquí haré dos tandas de fotos del traslado esta será, pues, la primera.


Unos animales del desierto, supongo que de la familia de las gacelas.



Solitaire un lugar en medio del desierto con una gasolinera y un super

Y este habitante que se lo pasaba de miedo con la comida que le tirábamos









La típica foto para la posteridad.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora veremos cebras, antílopes y jirafas del desierto así como una planta llamada Welwitschia que es de las más antiguas del mundo más de 2.000 años tiene el ejemplar fotografiado. Ni que decir tiene que está terminantemente prohibido no sólo cogerlas sino acercarse ya que sus raíces son muy someras y se pueden romper por presión. Os pongo un enlace de la planta.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welwitschia_mirabilis

Y un paseo por las nubes para ver desde lo alto el mar de dunas, antes de llegar a la costa.










Esta planta nos dijeron que estaba muerta.

----------


## perdiguera

En esta serie veremos las dunas junto al mar, las escalaremos y veremos algunos de los animales que hay en la bahía de Balvis tras un pequeño viaje en barco, donde podremos ver un barco abandonado colonizado por cormoranes.
¡Ah y una muestra de un manjar que dada la temperatura del agua del mar que hay por aquí se cultiva con mucho éxito!

Esta sexta parte va en tres tandas por lo que ésta es la primera




Estaban frescas y buenas

Las dunas que subimos y bajamos con Land Rover con las ruedas a 1 atm de presión

Un amigo que se subió al barco en plena mar

Otros que querían subirse







El barco abandonado en poder de los cormoranes.

----------


## perdiguera

En esta serie veremos las primeras focas o leones marinos vigilados por el chacal que busca o carroña o ejemplares jóvenes despistados.
También volveremos a las dunas a escalarlas con land rover y a pulso.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí seguimos con las dunas, escalándolas; las paredes son muy verticales y altas, más de diez metros.

Podremos ver el alimenticio melón !nara (Acanthosicyos horrida) que es una fuente de agua y vitaminas en pleno desierto (el signo de admiración significa un chasquido en la lengua de los namas)

Y uno de los productos que tienen en abundancia, la sal.
Con ella hacen carreteras, estabilizando las explanadas de mezcla de arenas y gravas, lo que en el argot carreteril se llama zahorras, y dada la escasa precipitación y el buen trabajo que hacen permiten circular por las vías así pavimentadas a más de 100 Km/h sin aglomerado.
















Aunque lo parezca no tiene puesto aglomerado ni asfalto ninguno.

----------


## perdiguera

La costa de los esqueletos se extiende desde Swakopmound hasta la frontera con Angola y es una zona cerrada a los visitantes por ser un parque nacional integral, sólo se permiten visitas concertadas de científicos.
La única zona visitable es el tramo que va de Swakopmound a Cabo Croos donde tiene su estancia la mayor colonia de focas del Atlántico Sur.
En esta lugar sólo hay una taquilla y un bar y unas 150.000 focas.
La existencia de una colonia de esa magnitud habla de la cantidad de pesca que hay por la zona.
El hedor es insoportable por lo que estuvimos el tiempo justo para sacar algunas fotos de las focas y de unas cruces que recuerdan antiguos naufragios así como una mandíbula de ballena que está expuesta al aire libre.
Evidentemente por la zona abundan los coyotes para aprovechar los despistes y la carroña.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde cabo Croos iniciamos viaje hacia los petroglifos de Tyfelfontaine; por el camino, en una zona de servicios encontramos a señoras de la etnia Herero con sus típicos vestidos, así como un centro de conservación y una tienda.

Algunas fotos están retocadas o recortadas ya que no tengo permiso de todos los integrantes del viaje para mostrarlas.

----------


## perdiguera

Twyfelfontein es una montaña con más de 2.000 pinturas y grabados en la roca desnuda que es patrimonio de la Humanidad y que tienen más de 5.500 años de antigüedad.
En ellos se representan desde seres humanos hasta cualquier animal que conocieran sus autores.
La visita, si quisieras verlos todos, sería larguísima, más de un día y como estábamos de paso dio para ver lo que se pudiese en dos horas. En la red existen muchísimas imágenes de este lugar. Aquí os pongo una selección de las que tomé.
















No supe saber a qué se debía ese color blanco que parece derramarse desde las grietas por encima de las rocas.

----------


## perdiguera

Una de las cosas que más me llamaba la atención era la existencia de elefantes que eran capaces de vivir en condiciones desérticas. Un animal tan grande, pensaba, necesita alimento y bebida en cantidades que no las podía proporcionar los terrenos desérticos.
Esa inquietud me llevó a buscarlos y encontrarlos.
Según nos explicaron son capaces de encontrar agua a decenas de kilómetros de distancia y se alimentan de la vegetación que crece en los cauces secos de los ríos.
En primer lugar encontramos un macho solitario y algo viejo ya pero que imponía mucho; luego, a kilómetros de allí encontramos una pequeña manada de seis o siete miembros con una cría y la hembra dominante, provocada, todo hay que decirlo por el conductor del vehículo, vino hacia nosotros y en un vídeo se me oye gritar como un poseso. Creo que la llegué a tener a menos de tres metros. Si el vehículo se cala……., a lo peor no estaría aquí ahora. 
Entre otros animales vimos unos orix, una familia de avestruces, una gacela pequeña de tamaño no de edad y un kudu cuya carne, supongo que no del mismo, estaba mejor que la de ternera para mi gusto.
Os pongo las fotos en dos tandas.
En la última van unas puestas de sol.

----------


## perdiguera

El que está con el café es el responsable del enfado de la elefanta.







Aquí perdí los nervios y comencé a gritar, menos mal que lo hice en español y el chófer no lo entendía.

----------


## perdiguera

Las cataratas Epupa, que en Herero significan agua que cae, también se llaman en portugués quedas do monte Negro, están situadas en el río Cunene que forma frontera entre Angola y Namibia.
Actualmente están en peligro por la existencia de un proyecto aguas arriba de construcción de una presa para producción de electricidad y puesta en regadío de terrenos tanto en Angola como en Namibia.

Son relativamente bajas, unos 25 m. de caída y su anchura es de unos 500 m.
El caudal, al no estar regulado, es muy variable hasta el punto que el Lodge donde nos alojábamos, a unos 2 metros de altura sobre el río antes de la caída, era desmontable en treinta minutos por veinte personas, o al menos eso nos dijeron y que si nos llamaban tendríamos que salir corriendo montaña arriba. El sirucato era mascota del Lodge 

El lugar es territorio himba cuyos varones, a diferencia de las mujeres, no se dejan fotografiar.
A diferencia de los bosquimanos y hotentotes que pueblan el Damaraland y el Namib, los himbas son altos. Aquí tengo que decir que tanto los bosquimanos como los hotentotes no les gusta que les llamen así pues lo consideran despectivo y prefieren que se les llame namas. Si he empleado estos nombres en mensajes anteriores ha sido por que son más conocidos en Europa por esos nombres que por el que les gusta llamarse.
También en este caso las imágenes van en dos tandas.












Los lugareños las utilizan para el baño y la colada, entre otras cosas

----------


## perdiguera

El paisaje es desértico si no hay agua

El agua se derrama por muchos sitios, no tiene un frente único.

El ejército defendiendo la frontera

El local de bebidas y diversión









Un amanecer en el río antes de la cascada.
Y por hoy doy por finalizado el reportaje; mañana seguiré.

----------


## perdiguera

Los Himbas, un subgrupo de los Herero,  son una tribu seminómada del norte de Namibia que se dedican al pastoreo de pequeños rebaños de cabras, fundamentalmente.
No cultivan la agricultura sino que aprovechan las escasas lluvias para alimentarse ellos y su ganado; también son excelentes buscadores de agua, frutos y raíces nutritivas.
La zona de hábitat son las provincias de Cunene y Erongo, lo que antiguamente se conocía como Kaokoland, la región menos poblada de Namibia, país ya de por sí despoblado.
En esta zona son necesarios, para trasladarse de un lugar a otro los occidentales, vehículos 4x4 y puedes pasar muchas horas sin ver ningún alma. Ellos caminan y lo más que tienen es algún burro o mulo, para uso exclusivo de los hombres.
En este entorno tan poco gratificante los Himbas han conseguido una adaptación al medio impresionante.
Son polígamos y sus campamentos están formados por las familias de dos o tres hombres que cuando toman una nueva esposa le construyen una choza de barro y ramas de forma circular. Estas chozas las abandonan cuando se trasladan en busca de nuevos pastos y al cabo de un tiempo vuelven otra vez a ellas cuando los pastos han vuelto a nacer.
Así, en un viaje circular, discurre la vida de los Himbas. 
El color de la piel viene dado por una pasta que se hace mezclando agua, barro y pigmentos la cual se dan por el cuerpo para evitar sudoración y picaduras; cuando se quitan la máscara aparece una piel suave y tersa, que algunas occidentales quisieran para sí.

----------


## perdiguera

El Okavango es un río africano, que nace en Angola  en una zona bastante lluviosa, y que tras un recorrido de casi 1.000 km penetra en una cuenca endorreica, ya en Bostwana donde ha formado una extensa región aluvional impropiamente denominada y conocida en todo el mundo como el delta del Okavango
Su cuenca se extiende sobre una superficie de 721.277 km².
La estación de las lluvias en el delta coincide con la de Angola, que tiene lugar entre octubre y abril y produce la crecida del río Okavango, que empieza a notarse en diciembre y tarda nueve meses en completarse debido a la escasa pendiente del río, unos 60 m en 450 km. Las lluvias son más abundantes en el norte y menores en el sur, donde el río se interna en el Kalahari.


El delta del Okavango es un caso poco usual de delta, en el sentido de que este río no desemboca en el mar. En realidad, no se trata de un verdadero delta fluvial, sino de un abanico fluvial o cono de deyección  muy grande, que se produce donde el río Okavango desagua en una llanura prácticamente endorreica con un clima mucho más seco que en sus cabeceras.

Los párrafos anteriores son de Wikipedia.

Como os dije en el primer mensaje éste es el motivo fundamental del viaje ya que desde pequeño me atraía la idea de ver con mis propios ojos esa rareza de la naturaleza.
Ni que decir tiene, que a pesar de no ver prácticamente nada de su extensión, quedé completamente impresionado por lo que vi.
Son muchas las fotos que hice  y también muchos los momentos de éxtasis y sorpresa que tuve. A continuación va un resumen de fotos de los tres días que pasamos allá.
Van en cuatro tandas comenzando por ésta.
En la primera foto veremos un viejo DC-3 en la terminal del aeropuerto de Maun preparado para un vuelo regular.
Este avión, que creo que es el que más número de unidades se han construido en el mundo, se creó en 1.935 y se dejó de construir en 1.950 llegando a fabricarse la friolera de 16.079 según Wikipedia. También dice que en 1.998 había cerca de 400 operativos.
Un verdadero anciano de los aires con más de cincuenta años a sus alas.
Seguiremos con fotos aéreas del vuelo entre Maun y el campamento por encima del delta, un trozo, y la llegada al campo de aterrizaje del mismo. 


El viejo DC-3

El delta, bueno trozos de él.











la llegada al suelo del delta.

Nuestros vecinos los cocodrilos cuya carne se parece un poco a la de pollo, o eso me pareció a mí.

----------


## perdiguera

En esta tanda comenzamos a ver más animales de la fauna digamos más previsible.



Más cocodrilos

Dos tomas de una puesta de sol



Los animales que yo llamo jabalies pero que tienen otro nombre del que no me acuerdo.

Unos hipopótamos, son los animales que matan más humanos en la selva. 

Un elefante medio escondido.

Un búfalo





Una gacela o como se llame.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que le hacen los elefantes a la corteza de este árbol rascándose.

Un mono, había a docenas.



Un paseo en mokoro, canoa típica de la zona, por los canales.

Una rana minuscula en un junco.

Otra puesta de sol, al final hice como treinta fotos de puesta de sol.
Sólo os pondré otra más más adelante en Chobe, sino os aburriré, más aún si cabe.

Nuestro amigo, cada vez que pasábamos estaba por allí, el cocodrilo de la puerta

----------


## perdiguera

Aguas que se mueven...

Una sombra por la izquierda...

Un elefante tomando un baño.





Unos cuantos hipopótamos.


Aquí acabo con el Okavango.
La pena que me da es que no puedan las imágenes demostrar la cantidad de vida que hay ni la quietud al mismo tiempo.
Seguramente volveré algún día.

Continuaremos esta tarde con la penúltima etapa: Chobe
Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí es donde más imágenes tomé por la variedad de animales que pude contemplar y por aquello del safari fotográfico.
La época seca, que es la que se contempla en las imágenes, hace que los animales se concentren en los puntos de acumulación de agua y entonces el encuentro con ellos es más fácil.
Las imágenes de agua están tomadas en el cauce, casi seco, del río Chobe, otro que nace en Angola y que antes tiene diversos nombres. En alguna imagen se ve un cauce ancho y largo lleno de agua pero está quieta, estancada ya que más abajo está seco y queda retenida en las zonas más hondas.
Cuando el agua circula la entrega en el Zambeze cerca de Kasane. 




















En esta primera tanda las imágenes se comentan ellas solas.

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con animales y sus movimientos por el parque.
Y la última puesta de sol.

----------


## perdiguera



----------


## perdiguera

Un incendio en la lejanía y sus consecuencias con la puesta de sol

----------


## perdiguera



----------


## perdiguera

Las cataratas Victoria son, junto a Iguazú, las que más me han gustado de las que he visto.
El río Zambeze se cae por un precipicio de unos 108 metros de altura y unos 1.700 de longitud.
Como veréis el caudal era escaso y no caían por toda la longitud, pero aún y así volví una y otra vez a fotografiarlas, por lo que habrán repetidas, ya que cambiaban por momentos.
En primer lugar salen unas fotos del Zambeze cuando esperábamos el transbordador para cruzarlo.
En toda su longitud el Zambeze sólo tiene 5 puentes que lo atraviesan, de los cuales no hay ninguno en la zona de Kasane, luego veremos el que hay aguas debajo de las cataratas, por lo que el uso del transbordador es indispensable.
Quizá la no existencia de suficientes puentes se deba a que es un río que hace, durante mucho tiempo de su recorrido, frontera y el paso de mercancías entre estos países tiene mucho interés económico, para el país que abandona y para el que entra. Las colas de camiones eran kilométricas tardando algunos camiones semanas en cruzar, según nos dijeron.
La forma de las cataratas es como de una T el agua cae por el sombrero de la T y sale por el palo. En alguna foto aérea se puede apreciar el desagüe y el cañón kilométrico por donde, con un par, hay quien hace rafting.
En el puente que os comento más arriba hay un puesto de puenting y la lástima es la distancia, la foto está sacada con el zoom al máximo, que no permite ver a los intrépidos lanzarse al vacío.
El agua cae mayoritariamente por la parte de Zimbabue y menos por la parte de Zambia, que es donde me alojaba, aún así se podía disfrutar de un grandioso espectáculo. ¡Cómo serán a pleno caudal! Tened en cuenta que aguas arriba no hay ningún embalse que la regule y los grandes están aguas abajo por ejemplo el Kariba uno de los de mayor volumen del mundo, unos 180 Km3.

Las cataratas fueron el complemento final a un viaje inolvidable y creo que irrepetible porque cuando vuelva, espero, muchas cosas habrán cambiado.


El Zambeze en Kasane, Bostwana; enfrente Zambia

Nuestro medio de transporte se acerca.

La primera de las muchas que hice



El puente que une Zambia con Zimbabue



Por delante de las cabezas de los dos señores de la izquierda es por donde desagua el Zambeze





El comienzo del viaje en helicóptero.

----------


## perdiguera

En esta tanda todas las fotos son aéreas y podréis apreciar el cañón por donde discurre el río durante muchos kilómetros, así como el llano anterior a las cascadas, el lado zimbabués, margen derecho y el zambio, margen izquierdo.

----------


## perdiguera

Con los pies en tierra podéis observar esos "árboles" que realmente son antenas de telefonía móvil, perfectamente integrados.




La última serie de las cataratas en un día distinto a las anteriores.














Con esto acabo el reportaje, dándoos las gracias por vuestra atención y esperando que os guste aunque sea un tocho de tomo y lomo.
Un saludo a todos.
PD. El amigo Luján cerró el hilo para que pudiese poner todos los mensajes seguidos; ahora una vez acabado lo abriré, si es que puedo, para que podáis expresar vuestra opinión.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya está abierto.
Espero vuestros comentarios.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Ya está abierto.

Grandioso reportaje, y grandiosa también la envidia (sana) que me produce.


Ojalá pudiera yo hacer un viaje como ese.


Las fotos, son postales dignas de National Geographic. NO permitas que nadie te diga lo contrario.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya viaje...
Magníficas imágenes y las de las puestas de sol, por aquí han gustado mucho.
No hay plabras para describirlo todo, y para comentarlo necesitaría, mucho más de lo que cualquiera puede escribir.
Muchas gracias por compartir este magnífico viaje con todos nosotros, me ha encantado :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

Un reportaje espectacular :EEK!: 

Creo que cualquier adjetivo que le pongamos queda corto para lo que se merece.
Muchas gracias por compartir esta joya con todos nosotros.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante experiencia, Perdiguera. No hay palabras para definirla.

Muchas gracias por compartirla.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## tescelma

Grandioso viaje y fantástico reportaje. Se me encoge el estómago de envidia, cuanto me gustaría un viaje similar. Gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos los que habéis tenido la santa paciencia de verlo y leerlo.
La verdad es que me lo pasé estupendamente.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por darnos éste paseo inolvidable... sin duda tanto la explicación como las fotos, para un amante de la fauna, flora y agua unidas, como soy yo... ésto es de lo mejor que hemos aportado al foro!!
Impresionantes paisajes, fotos de animales, las de esa tribu, las de las jirafas... todo un trabajo excelente y de agradecerte mucho!!
Creo que viajar y compartir debe ser "santo y seña" de éste foro y pocos sentiremos envidia de éstos viajes, ya que hacemos que cada uno de nosotros vive ese *viaje*...
Un saludo y mil gracias artista!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Impresionante reportaje perdiguera  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por mostrarnos este fantástico viaje, no hay adjetivos ni palabras para poder describirlo sin haber vivido previamente esa experiencia. No sabría quedarme con ninguna de las imágenes, cada cual mejor  :Smile: 

Desde luego, National Geografic, Discovery, etc, pagaría por estas imágenes  :Cool: 

Un abrazo, y nuevamente, gracias por compartir con todos este fantástico viaje  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola tocayo  :Smile: 

¡Alucinado! me quede cuando vi el reportaje que nos has puesto, de lo mejor que he visto en el foro, por no decir lo mejor, muchas gracias por mostrarnoslo, me alegro que lo disfrutaras y espero que lo puedas repetir.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------

